# Strange VPNC problem

## nyk

It used to work, but now suddently, it's broken. What could be the reason for this?

```

thinkpad nyk # vpnc

/etc/vpnc/vpnc-script: line 222: /var/run/vpnc/resolv.conf-backup: No such file or directory

```

----------

## BrummBrumm

it seems to me that something in line 222 of /etc/vpnc/vpnc-script attemps to access /var/run/vpnc/resolv.conf-backup and fails :)

SCNR

----------

## nyk

Yes, but why? I didn't have time to write that this only happens when I try to use VPNC over PPP. When using LAN or WLAN, it works without problems. So an update of ppp or vpnc seems to have problems with managing DNS servers. 

My resolv.conf looks like this right now (connected by PPP, VPNC inanctive):

```

nyk@thinkpad ~ $ cat /etc/resolv.conf

#@VPNC_GENERATED@ -- this file is generated by vpnc

# and will be overwritten by vpnc

# as long as the above mark is intact

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth

```

----------

## nyk

I found the solution:

```

rm /etc/resolv.*

```

This removed 3 obsolete files. Then restarting ppp (twice) and now it works again using vpnc on ppp in the train...  :Smile: 

----------

